# Need to know gender and possible breed???



## ms541415 (Jun 13, 2014)

Trying to figure out the breed and gender of this little chicken. Aprox. 6 to 8ish weeks old. All black with a white face and small white markings on the tips of the wings. Hairy feet. The gender is a big concern because I already have a rooster for my girls, my current rooster is a partridge cochin about the same age but he is much larger and much more aggressive. My current rooster (the partridge) doesn't get along with this one but this one is also new to the flock. I'm worried about ending up with 2 roosters for only 7 hens. It gets along fine with the rest of my hens and is about their size but they do not have combs nearly as red as this ones and none of them have red under their beaks except this one and the partridge cochin rooster (they are all different breeds). Also any ideas on how to help them accept this little one better? Any help is appreciated


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

young cockerels are at the bottom of the pecking order

& yes that "may" be what you have there


----------

